# Manual pre-infusion on Classic



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Does anyone do this?

I'm thinking of putting brew switch on initially for 3 to 4 secs and then off again, stand for about 5 to 6 secs and then back on for full brew.

If so does it have any effect on the overall pulled shot?

Richard


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Lots of discussion here:

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,188.0.html

try it and let us know your thoughts.

I'm awaiting the parts to install a dimmer and a new pump to try and do profiling 'properly'


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Seems s though they turn the steam wand on at the same time so that the coffee is not his with full pressure - hmm worth a go,


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've tried that for a while. Couldn't ever tell the difference. Besides, on the classic (without PID) mind you that any additional loss of water, in this case through the steam wand, will contribute to temperature instability as the boiler is only 100ml.


----------

